# Southborough Police Sergeant Stabbed



## visible25 (Feb 7, 2012)

Excuse me for cross-posting from MassLive; but it's free to read as opposed to the T&G, and actually got the story right.
I'll also link to the videos referenced. Glad to echo the report from SPD; all involved are 'okay' and will recover.

____________________________________









A 35-year-old man who appears to be suffering from mental health issues live-streamed from the Southborough public safety building lobby before he allegedly stabbed a police sergeant in the back with a knife.

Stuart Angus, 35, of Southborough was arraigned via Zoom out of Westborough District Court Tuesday on a charge of assault and battery with a dangerous weapon.

Judge Andrew M. D'Angelo ordered Angus to have a mental health evaluation and scheduled a dangerousness hearing. He remains in custody.

Angus is accused of stabbing Southborough Police Sgt. James DeLucajust before 10 p.m. Monday.

"Sgt. DeLuca was interviewing a man about some alleged threats when he called for a mental health clinician to evaluate the man," according to the Worcester District Attorney's office. "The clinician recommended further evaluation at a hospital. While Sgt. DeLuca was taking an inventory of the man's belongings, he was stabbed with a folding knife."

The knife penetrated the sergeant's protective vest, which likely prevented more serious injury.

Angus ran from the building but was caught a short time later. He was then taken to Marlborough Hospital and then Bridgewater State Hospital where he is being held.

On Monday, Angus posted a message on his Facebook page.

"Help I'm at the Southborough police station and I'm about to be murdered please help!!!!!," he wrote.

Facebook live videos then began to appear. The first video shot by Angus shows the inside of the Southborough public safety building and a police officer.

Angus claims a family member is trying to have him killed and police were trying to cover it up.

A second video shows Angus still inside the lobby.

"They're about to murder me. I am surrounded by corrupt cops and I need help immediately," Angus said in the video.

A sergeant, who appears to be DeLuca, began to speak to Angus.

Angus was told police want him to go into an ambulance willingly and to speak to someone at the hospital.

"Do you mind going in the ambulance? I'd rather not put you in handcuffs," the sergeant said in the video.

Angus is asked to go peacefully.

At first, Angus agrees to go into the ambulance but then states he isn't comfortable.

Police ask him to stop yelling in the lobby and remind him they will have to place him in handcuffs if he continues to act out.

"You can record me all you want. I am just asking you to stop yelling in my lobby. Do you understand?" the sergeant said.

In the second video, which is just under 6 minutes long, Angus asks people to contact the FBI.

During his arraignment Tuesday, Angus continued to interrupt the proceeding, causing the judge to mute Angus' microphone after he repeated warned Angus to stop speaking. Angus was then removed from the video conference.

Angus said he wanted to remain in jail and made other statements that were difficult to understand.

Prosecutor Michael Luzzo Sr. said Angus was making "incoherent statements" and "rambling" inside the lobby of the building.

Luzzo said it appeared Angus had a history of past incidents involving Southborough police but the prosecutor did not go into detail.

Angus's defense lawyer, Michelle Diamond said her client needed a mental health evaluation. She noted Angus has no prior criminal history.

"It's obvious that he suffers from sort of mental illness and clearly he is having some issues right now," Diamond said. "As he pointed out to the court, he wants to stay in jail."

Angus believes he is safe in jail, the defense lawyer added.

Angus will remain held at Bridgewater State Hospital while he undergoes the mental health evaluation and until his dangerous hearing which is scheduled for June 29.

Man accused of stabbing Southborough sergeant live-streamed from police lobby

Facebook Videos:

(1/2) 



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10106178458516456


(2/2)



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10106178525741736



Posts while in the station:


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

At least the judge wouldn't put up with him and muted him and then kicked him out of his own Zoom arraignment. Best wishes for a speedy and full recovery for Sgt. DeLuca.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

BLM!!!!


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

You can see his decent into madness from his facebook posts.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

This gentleman could have been better handled by an unarmed social worker.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

He's doing an awful lot of talking for someone who's been murdered.


----------

